
Ghost moving to Singapore due to crazy EU VATMOSS - g4k
https://blog.ghost.org/moving-to-singapore/
======
zimpenfish
"Singapore is a progressive country"

Perhaps financially but not for e.g. human rights -
[https://www.hrw.org/world-report/2015/country-
chapters/singa...](https://www.hrw.org/world-report/2015/country-
chapters/singapore) or
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Human_rights_in_Singapore](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Human_rights_in_Singapore)

